# MacBook Pro: Probleme mit dem Retina Display und USB 3.0



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2012)

Auf diversen Websites(1, 2, 3, 4) wird über Probleme mit dem Retina Display des neuen MacBook Pro berichtet.
Bei dem Retina Display des Produkts bringt Apple 2880x1800 Pixel auf 15 Zoll Displays unter und wirbt dabei mit dem Begriff Retina(Netzhaut, von lateinisch rete "Netz") welcher für eine besonders hohe Pixelzahl bei kleiner Fläche steht.

Die User des neuen Produktes beklagen sich dabei über Geisterbilder bzw. Schattenbilder. Als Grund wird dabei die Trägheit der Flüssigkeitskristalle vermutet die dafür sorgen das sogenannte Schattenbilder entstehen, die nach 5-30 Minuten wieder verschwinden.  
In verschieden Foren behelfen sich die User derweil mit Tricks. Einerseits könnte es helfen einen Bildschirmschoner zu nutzen, andere User stellten fest das man sich mit kurzfristigen Ändern der Auflösung behelfen kann.
Diese Tricks stellen allerdings keine dauerhafte Abhilfe für das Problem dar, weshlab man weiter auf eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Apple wartet. Die Webseite iPhone News und auch Neuigkeiten zu Apple sowie iPad, iOS und mehr berichtet derweil das betroffene Geräte problemlos von Apple getauscht werden.

Weiterhin tauchten auch Berichte von Problemen mit den USB 3.0-Anschlüssen des neuen MacBook Pro auf. User stellten fest das sie nicht alle älternen externen Festplatten verwenden konnten. Ein Firmware Update soll dieses Problem beheben können.Die französische Website MacBidouille berichtet gar davon das ein nicht ganz eingestecktes Gerät dazu führt das man nur USB 2.0 - Übertragungsraten hat.

Quellen:
Neues MacBook Pro: Probleme mit Retina-Display? - WinFuture.de

Apples MacBook Pro hat Probleme mit dem Retina-Display - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Retina-MacBook Pro: Probleme mit Display und USB 3.0 aufgetaucht

Die ersten Kinderkrankheiten vom neuen MacBook Pro Retina schwirren durch das Apple Support Forum - Apfelnews


Eigene Meinung:
Meiner Ansicht nach handelt es sich bei den Problemen nur um Kinderkrankheiten. Ich bin zwar kein Apple Fan, allerdings sehe ich die Berichte alle nicht wirklich tragisch. Beim Problem mit dem Ghosting sollte ein Bildschirmschoner oder ein Tausch des Gerätes Abhilfe schaffen. Beim USB Problem sollte sicherlich eine neue Firmware erscheinen. Das Problem mit dem nicht ganz eingesteckten Gerät fand ich eher lustig. Man sollte denke ich schon schauen, dass man ein gerät korrekt verwendet.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. Juni 2012)

So sehen User-News aus.
Hoffe du bekommst das Netzteil.


----------



## Poempel (28. Juni 2012)

Wie kann sowas passieren? Hat man denn wirklich so wenig Zeit dass man nichtmal mehrere Geräte ausgiebig testen kann vor dem Release?


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Juni 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> So sehen User-News aus.
> Hoffe du bekommst das Netzteil.


 
Finde die News auch sehr gut. Dennoch sollte sich die News-Ecke ab jetzt nicht nur noch um den "Gewinner des Monates" drehen.

@Topic
Ich finde den quasi "Vorwurf", wenn der Stecker nur halb drin ist, ist nur die Leistung von USB 2.0 verfügbar auch ganz witzig.
Es ist eher von Vorteil, dass ein Gerät halb eingesteckt trotzdem noch funktionsfähig ist.
Ein Auto hat auch weniger Kraft wenn nur die Hälfte der Kerzen zünden bzw. angeschlossen sind 

Die Schattenbilder sollten natürlich nicht sein. Wie es scheint, ist es auch nicht bei allen Serien so - da sie ja mit "funktionierenden Geräten" ausgetauscht werden. Die Workarounds sind für MacBooks in dieser Preislage natürlich gar nicht hinnehmbar. Wieso dabei ein Bildschirmschoner helfen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ich bin ebenfalls deiner Meinung, GoldenMic, dass diese Problem nur Kinderkrankheiten der MacBook's sind, welche schnell ausgemerzt sein werden - oder bereits worden sind.




Poempel schrieb:


> Wie kann sowas passieren? Hat man denn wirklich so wenig Zeit dass man nichtmal mehrere Geräte ausgiebig testen kann vor dem Release?


 
Wie du lesen kannst, sind ja nicht alle Geräte betroffen - sonst würden sie kaum gegen "funktionierende" ausgetauscht werden. Die Qualitätskontrollen von Apple und die komplexen Testverfahren von Apple würde ich jetzt mal nicht unterschätzen. Die Fehler die in der News erwähnt wurden dagegen nicht überbewerten
Steck mal bei einem Acer-Notebook die USB 3.0 Disk halb in den USB Slot und berichte ob du da ebenfalls noch mit USB2.0 Geschwindigkeit damit arbeiten konntest *grins*


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2012)

Apple sollte die Geisterbilder patentieren lassen!!! Appleprodukte sind schließlich für sehr kreative Menschen, und wenn sowas nicht kreativ ist, was dann?

Im Ernst, sowas darf nicht vorkommen, wenn man den ganzen Qualitätsansprüchen von Apple glauben schenkt. Ist vollkommen egal, ob nur einige MacBooks das Problem haben oder mehr. Wer weiß, ob nicht früher oder später alle schon verkaufen MacBooks das Problem mit dem Display haben. Das USB-Problem erscheint mir persönlich jetzt nicht so wichtig, das wird nen Update richten.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:


> Apple sollte die Geisterbilder patentieren lassen!!! Appleprodukte sind schließlich für sehr kreative Menschen, und wenn sowas nicht kreativ ist, was dann?


Haha, genau. Das kann man dann als Hardware accellerated FX prozessing vermarkten. Aber irgendwie wäre dass dann ja wieder, Achtung jetzt kommts.... Effekthascherei... 


> Im Ernst, sowas darf nicht vorkommen, wenn man den ganzen Qualitätsansprüchen von Apple glauben schenkt. Ist vollkommen egal, ob nur einige MacBooks das Problem haben oder mehr. Wer weiß, ob nicht früher oder später alle schon verkaufen MacBooks das Problem mit dem Display haben. Das USB-Problem erscheint mir persönlich jetzt nicht so wichtig, das wird nen Update richten.


In jedem Fall ist es natürlich besonders ärgerlich, da ja gerade das Display eines der Hauptverkaufsargumente ist.


			
				kühlerprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch sollte sich die News-Ecke ab jetzt nicht nur noch um den "Gewinner des Monates" drehen.


 Ja, ein fader Beigeschmack der Aktion. 

MfG


----------



## Spinal (29. Juni 2012)

Ich kann das Statement von Apple schon vorhersehen: "Uns sind keine Probleme bekannt".

Aber ich finde das auch nicht so tragisch. Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es auch immer wieder mal Kinderkrankheiten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## hl. Geist (29. Juni 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> besonders hohe Pixelzahl bei kleiner Auflösung


tatsächlich ^^
Du meist wohl hohe Pixelzahl bei kleiner Fläche.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juni 2012)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich besser es eben aus. Danke!


----------



## fire2002de (29. Juni 2012)

gute geschrieben News, interessanter Artikel gleich morgen mal den Kollege nerven und das Facebook Qualen ^^


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch immer das Problem bei neuer Technologie: Die Early Adopter sind nun mal Versuchskaninchen und müssen sich damit in gewisser Weise abfinden. Davon ab tauscht Apple solche defekte bzw. Mängel immer Anstandslos um. Da kann man sagen was man möchte.


----------



## L-man (30. Juni 2012)

Ich kann die reaktion von apple schon vor mir sehen. Das ist kein technisches problem sondernd nur ein bedienerfehler wie damals die Empfangsprobleme beim Iphone.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juni 2012)

Und deswegen werden die Geräte auch gleich ausgetauscht. 
Liest du Threads überhaupt, bevor du postest?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

HansMaurer schrieb:


> Ein "samsungge"-Nutzer würde hier in die Röhre schauen, bei denen gibts keinen Support.


 Kannst du das begründen?


----------



## fire2002de (1. Juli 2012)

L-man schrieb:


> Ich kann die reaktion von apple schon vor mir sehen. Das ist kein technisches problem sondernd nur ein bedienerfehler wie damals die Empfangsprobleme beim Iphone.


 nicht gelesen nur dumm daher quetschen! lies den Artikel wenigstens mal der ist sehr gut informiert und komplett dann verfasse dein Beitrag noch mal!


----------

